# Identifying Hiawatha



## suxvr40rider (Jul 4, 2016)

I will upload photos as soon as I can.

I have what I think is a post WWII but pre 1950 Hiawatha. It has a springer front end, tank with horn button and presumably a horn inside, a battery box, and a rear rack. The serial number on the bottom bracket appear to start with "G56" and end with "A". I cannot tell the letters or numbers in between. The headbadge does NOT say Gambles on it nor is there a serial number on it.

My research has lead me to think it is post WWII and pre 1950. The serial number references I have found show serial numbers ending in "F" mean the Hiawatha's were manufactured in 1949. Photos I have found show Hiawatha's without the springer front end after 1950.

The research I have done has lead me to discussion topics on this forum site and information on other web sites that have helped me to determine the approximate age of this bike. I have also discovered Hiawatha's were built by Cleveland Welding Company and Shelby Manufacturing Company, with a few models made by Murray of Ohio and Huffman Mfg. The were sold largely by Gambles but also by retailers such as Sears.

I am the second owner. I inherited this bike from my mother in law, after my father in law passed away about 8 years ago. He was born in 1939. 

I know Gambles used to be one of the stores that sold Hiawatha's but would Gambles have sold a Hiawatha without the Gambles serial number or without a head badge that says Gambles?

What year does the letter "A" at the end of the serial number designate?

When did Hiawatha stop having the springer front end added?

Where else would I find a serial number on this bike?

The bike is in need of a full restoration. I may not fully restore it an may only get it running mechanically again and donate it to the historical museum/society in the community the original owner grew up in. but first I need to track down as much info about this bike as I can.

Any info. would help. Thanks.


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Jul 4, 2016)

Pm sent.


----------



## mrg (Jul 4, 2016)

Hiawatha was Gambles name and never sold at Sears


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 5, 2016)

Gonna need to see a pic to nail it down. V/r Shawn


----------



## suxvr40rider (Jul 5, 2016)

What I have for pics so far is what I posted in a history and culture by bicycle blog I publish on a regular basis. Here is the article I published in 2009 about this bike:

History and Culture by Bicycle Part 189; History of a Bicycle Part 1: Hiawatha

If you click on the photos you see them in larger format, including the one of the underside of the bottom bracket.


----------



## szathmarig (Jul 5, 2016)

Early 50's I think 51-52. Same bike as Western Flyer Super.


----------



## szathmarig (Jul 5, 2016)

CWC built.


----------



## suxvr40rider (Jul 5, 2016)

szathmarig said:


> CWC built.



Who or what is/was CWC?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 5, 2016)

suxvr40rider said:


> Who or what is/was CWC?



Cleveland Welding Company--made Roadmasters. V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## CrazyDave (Jul 5, 2016)

suxvr40rider said:


> Who or what is/was CWC?



Cleveland Welding Company.  The made bike starting around '36 and were bought out by AMF in the early 50's. (51?).  They made bikes badged Roadmaster, some Western Flyers, some Hawthornes, and 20 +/- other lesser known badges.   My favorite bikes!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 5, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> Cleveland Welding Company.  The made bike starting around '36 and were bought out by AMF in the early 50's. (51?).  They made bikes badged Roadmaster, some Western Flyers, some Hawthornes, and 20 +/- other lesser known badges.   My favorite bikes!




I believe somewhere about mid-53 they were bought by AMF. If that is a pic of the bike it is missing the headlight and has the wrong chain guard on it. V/r Shawn


----------



## szathmarig (Jul 5, 2016)

This is not my bike, and it's not for sale at this time.


----------



## benmcjamin (Jul 5, 2016)

suxvr40rider said:


> I will upload photos as soon as I can.
> 
> I have what I think is a post WWII but pre 1950 Hiawatha. It has a springer front end, tank with horn button and presumably a horn inside, a battery box, and a rear rack. The serial number on the bottom bracket appear to start with "G56" and end with "A". I cannot tell the letters or numbers in between. The headbadge does NOT say Gambles on it nor is there a serial number on it.
> 
> ...





would u be interested in selling this bike?? 

thanks Ben


----------



## mrg (Jul 5, 2016)

Looks pretty OG except chainguard & sprocket.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 5, 2016)

szathmarig said:


> View attachment 336640



Was this Celeste' bike? V/r Shawn


----------



## suxvr40rider (Jul 5, 2016)

benmcjamin said:


> would u be interested in selling this bike??
> 
> thanks Ben



No. Not going to sell it. It belonged to my father in law who passed away in 2009. It was given to him as a Christmas gift when he was a boy. If I do anything with it is either going to be fully restored and entered into bike shows. Or will be made mechanically restored by my local bike shop and donated to the historical society/museum in the community he was from if they will accept it. But I am not going to sell it.


----------



## suxvr40rider (Jul 5, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> I believe somewhere about mid-53 they were bought by AMF. If that is a pic of the bike it is missing the headlight and has the wrong chain guard on it. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 336578
> View attachment 336579




Which is why I need to find out when it was manufactured. I need to know if it was made by CWC or AMF.

I knew it has the wrong chain guard before I started this discussion thread. I did buy a correct one from EBAY a few years ago. I also know the speedometer is not original to the bike. I think my father in law added it sometime in the 1960's or 1970's. My wife remembers it always being there and she was born in 1971.


----------



## CrazyDave (Jul 5, 2016)

If you post the complete serial number, or better yet a picture of it, you will probably get a more accurate response.....I dont think that bike was born with a skiptooth chain, but I dont know much.


----------



## suxvr40rider (Jul 5, 2016)

A couple of more questions I have are:

Would the battery box have been original or after market intended for any type of bike from the era?

The chain guard I purchased from EBAY is mostly chromed with fewer parts of it painted. As you can see in the photos of the bike there is no chrome on the fenders. But the handle bars and other parts may have been chromed at one time. Would a chain guard with more chrome than paint have been used on a bike with few chromed pieces?


----------



## suxvr40rider (Jul 5, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> If you post the complete serial number, or better yet a picture of it, you will probably get a more accurate response.....I dont think that bike was born with a skiptooth chain, but I dont know much.




In this blog article I wrote about the bike: History and Culture by Bicycle Part 189; History of a Bicycle Part 1: Hiawatha
 is a photo of the underside of the bottom bracket showing the serial number. Part of it is not readable. I have also asked are there any other parts of the bike that have the serial number on it, no answer to that question so far. The serial number starts with G56 and end with A.


----------



## CrazyDave (Jul 5, 2016)

your answer is no, no other numbers, make the readable and you will have your answer, if your restoring it, take a wire wheel to the area and clean it off.


----------



## suxvr40rider (Jul 5, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> your answer is no, no other numbers, make the readable and you will have your answer, if your restoring it, take a wire wheel to the area and clean it off.




You mean other than a rubbing pencil on paper over the under side of the bottom bracket you recommend using a wire wheel or some other method to clear off the paint and clean the area to bring out the serial number?

I thought the letter at the end of the serial number was the designation for the year. What year is letter A?


----------



## CrazyDave (Jul 5, 2016)

Yes on clearing the paint.  The A at the end of the serial wont tell you the year.


----------



## suxvr40rider (Jul 8, 2016)

The bike, along with a women's Hiawatha, is in a storage facility about 10 miles from my house. I am going down there this weekend to look at the bikes and try and bring out the serial numbers. The women's bike belongs to my mother in law. We are storing it for her while she has her house on the market for sale. I steel wire brush to bring out the serial numbers and if that does not work I will have very coarse steel wool with me to use if necessary.


----------



## suxvr40rider (Jul 9, 2016)

The full serial number after taking steel wool to the underside of the bottom bracket is: G56663 then a space and the A. What year was this Hiawatha made?


----------



## suxvr40rider (Jul 9, 2016)

Here is a photo.


----------



## Ljnothing (Jul 11, 2016)

suxvr40rider said:


> Here is a photo.
> 
> View attachment 338157



Thanks


----------



## suxvr40rider (Jul 21, 2016)

What year is this Hiawatha?


----------



## Boris (Jul 21, 2016)

Looks like that would be April 1951 to me. My notes say that AMF purchased Cleveland Welding very close to the time this bike was manufactured.


----------



## suxvr40rider (Jul 21, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> Looks like that would be April 1951 to me. My notes say that AMF purchased Cleveland Welding very close to the time this bike was manufactured.




What on the serial number indicates the month and year? Where can I find this information? is there a online serial number data base I can look at?


----------



## suxvr40rider (Jul 21, 2016)

I am going to make an educated guess, please tell me if I am right or wrong. Hiawatha's were made to be sold exclusively by Gambles Hardware stores. Western Flyer's were made to be sold exclusively by Western Auto Stores. Both were made by CWC, then by AMF.

Is there a book I can search for that would tell the history of these classic bikes? If there is one just for Hiawatha's and Western Flyers I would love that. Same question about a book telling the history of Gambles Hardware stores.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 21, 2016)

AMF was the parent company of a lot of bicycle Mfgs by the mid 50s. I would still consider this a CWC bike. Of all the marques CWC is about the only major bike maker not to have a book put out. We used to have a resident CWC (among other things) expert on the forum but I believe he got fed up with some of the BS and has decided to no longer participate. Do a search for CWC and RMS37 on this forum and you will learn a lot about CWC bikes. V/r Shawn


----------



## suxvr40rider (Jul 25, 2016)

I have done a search under user name RMS37 and CWC. I have still not found any sort of data base or information regarding how this serial number tells us it was manufactured in April of 1951. What I did find plenty of info on is a data base was being worked on but nothing indicating it was ever completed. I am guessing this is because the former member known as RMS37 left the forums before it was completed.

I ask again what in this serial number tells us this bike was manufactured in April of 1951? Is there a digital data base for these bikes? Was Gambles the only retailer for Hiawatha's? How do we know if it was CWC or AMF that manufactured this bike? Did hte serial numbers change when AMF purchased the company and started manufacturing these bikes?

I am sorry if it seems I am being direct. But I am an very well experienced history researcher and an amateur historian. If it is one thing I do not like is gaps and lack of accurate information in the timeline of a subject or object I am researching. Especially when the subject or object was manufactured in the last 65 years. This particular history research project hits close to home on a personal level because it was a man, my father-in-law, whom I came to love and respect as much as my own father, that owned this piece of history and now it belongs to me.


----------



## CrazyDave (Jul 26, 2016)

There is no posted data base for these bikes that I am aware of,  The beginning letter and suffix stamping tells the year, with years they used the same first letter, paint, drop stand tabs and other details will tell you the year.   I believe Hiawatha was a Gambles only brand, like hawthorne was a montgomery ward brand. AMF bought CWC in the early 50's, most the AMF built bikes will say on the head badge, pin down both dates and you will know.  This is not exact science.  No one bothered with such accurate records, as they didnt know a bunch of old guys 70 years later would be so concerned...

Dave Marko (God I hate saying anything nice about that guy...  )  Seems to be good at dating these bikes, especially the boys bikes since hes from the wrong coast... (see what i did there?)  Seriously though, i think its a 51.  From what ive read this is when AMF were taking them over, the didnt move the factory till a little later from what i understand..


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 26, 2016)

The serial numbering system did not change when AMF bought the company. It is still a CWC bike. AMF also bought Harley Davidson in 1971 but we don't call these AMFs (although some hard core HD folks call them something else!). As far as I know Gambles was the exclusive distributor for Hiawatha branded bicycles whether they were made by Shelby, CWC, or anyone else. I understand your frustration concerning bicycle research. I am also a car guy and with an automobile serial number I can discern a wealth of information. With bicycles a serial number may tell you nothing. This coupled with the fact that the literature is fragmented and incomplete leads to a lot of gaps. I believe a lot of info was lost when these companies were absorbed and the records were destroyed. Even the contemporary catalogues that exist are not comprehensive or totally accurate in many cases which further exacerbates this problem. Welcome to our world! Best of luck with your project. V/r Shawn


----------



## suxvr40rider (Jul 26, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> The serial numbering system did not change when AMF bought the company. It is still a CWC bike. AMF also bought Harley Davidson in 1971 but we don't call these AMFs (although some hard core HD folks call them something else!). As far as I know Gambles was the exclusive distributor for Hiawatha branded bicycles whether they were made by Shelby, CWC, or anyone else. I understand your frustration concerning bicycle research. I am also a car guy and with an automobile serial number I can discern a wealth of information. With bicycles a serial number may tell you nothing. This coupled with the fact that the literature is fragmented and incomplete leads to a lot of gaps. I believe a lot of info was lost when these companies were absorbed and the records were destroyed. Even the contemporary catalogues that exist are not comprehensive or totally accurate in many cases which further exacerbates this problem. Welcome to our world! Best of luck with your project. V/r Shawn




I am still trying to research exactly when AMF bought CWC. But contemporary catalog? Where might I find one of those? And please DO NOT say ebay.

Is it safe to say with this head badge this is not a AMF model as the AMF units included the AMF logo on the head badge? Growing up I remember the AMF logo appearing on a lot of sports equipment in the 1970's and 1980's. I was born in 1971.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 26, 2016)

I want to say early '53. The reason I say that is I have two CWC bikes from '53. One has the pre AMF CWC seat tube decal and one has the post AMF CWC seat tube decal. You might find someone here with some Gambles catalogs or maybe get lucky with an online search. V/r Shawn


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jul 26, 2016)

I'd call that a mis-stamped "ACw", which would be 50-51. The chain ring is a Wald replacement.


----------



## suxvr40rider (Jul 26, 2016)

Adamtinkerer said:


> I'd call that a mis-stamped "ACw", which would be 50-51. The chain ring is a Wald replacement.




 A mis-stamp? Is that to say a mistake was made when the serial number was stamped into the bottom bracket shell? Did this likely happen at the manufacturing level? What indicates this is a mis-stamp? Is this a 1951 model Hiawatha or not?

I did not know Wald sold chain rings. I wonder if the original was damaged. I know of a couple of people I can ask who may know.

I know bicycles like this mimicked cars and the automotive industry in design and the era. For example during the early years of the jet age and space race cars and bicycles both were designed to have a rocket ship and jet plane look to them. I also know the next year model cars were manufactured and available for purchase by September. So a 1952 model car was available in September of 1951. The '52 models were only built so far into 1952, then the next years models were started. 

Was the same true for bicycles? If this is a 1951 model Hiawatha was it first available in September of 1950 and then manufacturing stopped in 1951 to make way for the next years models?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 27, 2016)

I wouldn't call it a "mis-stamp" but rather a weakly struck stamp after the "A". You really start to see the 'jet age' influence in the mid to late 50s and early 60s on bicycles. The bicycle year thing generally starts a little later in the year than the car thing. The best you are going to do on year of the bike is the serial number unless you have paper work such as a sales invoice. I understand your quest for accuracy but I think you may drive yourself crazy if you try to over think this one. V/r Shawn


----------



## suxvr40rider (Jul 27, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> I wouldn't call it a "mis-stamp" but rather a weakly struck stamp after the "A". You really start to see the 'jet age' influence in the mid to late 50s and early 60s on bicycles. The bicycle year thing generally starts a little later in the year than the car thing. The best you are going to do on year of the bike is the serial number unless you have paper work such as a sales invoice. I understand your quest for accuracy but I think you may drive yourself crazy if you try to over think this one. V/r Shawn




OK, so this is a April 1951 model as stated by another forum member? So why would the other forum member claim this is a mis-stamp? I know a bit about using tools and die, especially punch and die in manufacturing. This serial number looks like it was hand stamped. Meaning someone had to hold the punch with the letter or number in place by hand and strike it hard with a hammer and it was done one character at a time. Today serial numbers are either embossed or punched onto a plate and the plate is attached to the bike or it is machine punched or even laser cut into the steel to a specific depth.

Someone stated the chain ring and chain guard are not original to the bike. 

I have a Hiawatha chain guard but there was more chrome than paint on it. When these bikes were built and if the chain guard had more chrome than paint weren't the fenders also the same? And if the chain guard had more paint than chrome so did the fenders? I ask because in every photo I have seen of 1950's model bikes this seems to be the case. Of course the photos I have seen are of fully restored bikes that look like are meant for museums who only accept bikes that look like they came off of the show room floor or are entered into a judging competition. I am more interested in what would have been original to the bike.

Would the original front chain ring have been a skip tooth? If not where can I find an original replacement meant for Hiawatha bikes? I would love to find an OEM/new/old stock part for it.

As I stated earlier in this discussion I am going to have this bike mechanically restored and made operational by my local bike shop this fall. I am also going to have them put on the Hiawatha chain guard I purchased a while back from EBAY, even with the odd chrome to paint ratio. If I ever have this bike fully restored to show room quality finish I need to know about the details regarding the chain ring and chrome to paint ratio between the fenders and the chain guard.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 27, 2016)

As I stated in the quote you posted this is not really a mis-stamp and I don't believe the person that posted that meant it that way. All of these I've seen had chrome fenders but that's not to say 100% that's how all of them came. Personally I'd put the other guard on it, service it, and ride it as-is. To restore this bike would cost more than it would be worth finished. Of course if it is for pure sentimental reasons then cost (about $2k) would not be a factor. V/r Shawn


----------



## suxvr40rider (Jul 27, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> As I stated in the quote you posted this is not really a mis-stamp and I don't believe the person that posted that meant it that way. All of these I've seen had chrome fenders but that's not to say 100% that's how all of them came. Personally I'd put the other guard on it, service it, and ride it as-is. To restore this bike would cost more than it would be worth finished. Of course if it is for pure sentimental reasons then cost (about $2k) would not be a factor. V/r Shawn




This one has painted fenders. But what about the front chain ring? Others have stated these bikes did not come with a skip tooth. The front chain ring is an after market replacement, along with the chain guard. Where would I find a correct chain ring for a Hiawatha of this era? OEM or new/old stock would be preferred if possible. If I am unable to find one meant for a Hiawatha and I have to use the skip tooth on this bike, can bicycle chain meant for skip tooth chain rings still be found?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 27, 2016)

I believe your bike did come skip tooth originally. CWC used a skip tooth (1'" pitch) drivetrain up until the mid 50s. Chains are sold here all the time. Post a wanted ad for the ring and chain in the "Wanted" section of the forum. The ring looks like the pics below. You will also need the correct headlight which is neither easy to find or cheap. If you can find one plan on spending $200-300. V/r Shawn


----------



## suxvr40rider (Jul 27, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> I believe your bike did come skip tooth originally. CWC used a skip tooth (1'" pitch) drivetrain up until the mid 50s. Chains are sold here all the time. Post a wanted ad for the ring and chain in the "Wanted" section of the forum. The ring looks like the pics below. You will also need the correct headlight which is neither easy to find or cheap. If you can find one plan on spending $200-300. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 344334 View attachment 344335




Would this Hiawatha have come with a head light originally or at that time, early 1950's, was it an add on, after market accessory as they are when bikes are sold today?

The chain guard I have is the same style and shape as the one in the photo, but as I said it has a lt more chrome on it. I will post a photo as soon as I can.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 28, 2016)

You need the headlight as shown on the bikes in posts #12-3. This light came from the factory on this bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 28, 2016)

Here is a link to the 1953 Christmas catalog   https://www.flickr.com/photos/zazdatabaz/4438173334/in/album-72157623631688564/  V/r Shawn


----------



## suxvr40rider (Jan 27, 2017)

Hello all,

Sorry I have not been participating in any discussions lately. But I have been trying to research as much as possible about this Hiawatha I have.

Here is an update:
1. After being transported from Des moines, Iowa to a self storage facility in Sgt. Bluff, Iowa nad sitting there for over a taer the Hiawataha is now at the local bike shop being mechanically overhauled/rebuilt.

2. It has been recently discovered the pedals are Schwinn and it is believed the crank and crank arms are also Schwinn. It was someone in this group who advised me the chainguard is a Schwinn and it had an "incorrect" chainring on it that was thought to be a Wald replacement.

3. The bike has been 75" disasembled. The fenders, handlebars, rack, saddle and front end are still assembled. The battery box, grips, wheels, chainring, tires, tubes, chain, and tank have been removed.

4. I have the half of the tank with the horn. It still had old batteries in it. One was very corroded and had fallen out of the holder and was "fused" to the inside of the bottom of right side of the tank. The other was still in the holder with little to no signs of corrosion.

5. The horn is a Delta. At least that is what it says on the horn.

6.  I put fresh batteries in the horn and it does work. But it sounds more like a buzzer than a horn.

7. I can turn the round "disc" that says Delta 360 degrees in either direction. It also looks like it has small tabs holding it on that can be "unbent" to remove it. As I turn the disc and push the button the tone changes from an obvious buzz to more of a horn sound.

8. The grips have to be replaced.

9. There is a hole at the end of the handlebar, on the top surface, on the right side, the grip covered it up. There is no hole on the left side.

10. I purchased a Hiawatha chain guard from Ebay.

11. The head light is missing.

12. Original grips are in terrible shape. Need to ne replaced.

13. Tires, tubes and rim tape needs to be replaced.

14. For right now the bike will not be fully restored. It does have scratches, and a few minor dents on the tank. It also has petina and surface rust that can be cleaned off with CLR and steel wool.

This is what is going to happen with the Hiawatha:
1.  It is going to be mechanincally overhauled with same chain, chainring, cranks, pedals, rims, wheeL bearings, bottom bracket bearings, handlebars, head set bearings, saddle, tank, and horn.

2. Chain guard purchased from Ebay will be installed.

3. Spokes will be reused if they are good enough, otherwise they will be replaced as will the rim tape.

4. Tires and tubes will be replaced.

5. Grips will be replaced with black Schwinn replica's.

Here are more questions to this point:
1. What style of tires would be good for this bike? It is going to be ridden. Would white walls look better or black walls? Is there a specific brand collectors and restorers like to use.

2. Is it normal for the horn to sound more like a buzzer than a horn? As I stated as the disc is turned it changes tone. Should the disc be taken off to adjust something on the inside of the horn? Should it sound more like a horn when I get the other half of the tank on?

3. If I did ever want to replace the chainring, cranks and pedals is there a new/old stock supplier I can reach out to? or some other resource OTHER THAN Ebay? Ebay is not a very good source for parts like this.

4. Is there a web site dedicated to Hiawatha's or a book, guide, etc. Any other legitmiate resource?

I have taken photos of the bike with it torn down at the bike shop. My wife and I have also found old photos with the my father in law and the bike in it. I am hoping to create a slide show of the photos I have taken and of the photos we have found.

I am sure I wil lhave more to ask later. For nw thank yuou for any information and advice you can offer.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 27, 2017)

suxvr40rider said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Sorry I have not been participating in any discussions lately. But I have been trying to research as much as possible about this Hiawatha I have.
> 
> ...


----------



## suxvr40rider (Jan 27, 2017)

If I am not mistaken Gamble's was the ONLY store that sold Hiawatha's. But CWC, Shelby, Murray Ohio, Huffman Manufacturing, and AMF were among the known manufacturers of these bikes.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 28, 2017)

As far as I know that is correct. V/r Shawn


----------



## suxvr40rider (Feb 13, 2017)

Update on the Hiawatha:
1. I found out the bike has not been ridden since the early 1970's. In about 1974 it was taken to Illinois, where the original owner, my father in law was from, and put in storage at his in laws place, my mother in laws parents, because they moved from Michigan to Des Moines. My in laws did not have room to store in their new home in Des Moines at the time. My mother in laws parents moved to a new house in 1984 at which time the bike was finally taken to Des Moines where it sat in storage until it was moved to Sioux City, Iowa in 2015.

2. The headset, bottom bracket and hubs have all been taken apart, cleaned and repacked with the original bearings and reassembled. There is no damage, pits or scoring in the races or cups. I believe my father in law had repacked these and took good care of them before. Which explains why the originals can still be used. 

3. I have the frame, rims, and tank back at my house so I can clean it up before I have the bike shop reassemble the bike. The wheels are off the bike and so is the tank.

4. The bike is not going to have any restoration done on the frame, body, etc. It is going to be cleaned up so the bike can be reassembled. It does have surface rust and the chrome parts are pretty pitted with corrosion. There is also still a lot of caked on dirt and even cob webs stuck to the underside of the fenders. The rear sprocket area even has caked on grease on the outside of the rear dropouts.

How to clean the grease, dirt, and cobwebs is pretty self explanatory. Clean rags, mild degreaser and soap and water will do so very efficiently.

But how do I clean the corrosion and rust off? What would you recommend? WIll the right grade of steel wool combined with CLR work well on the painted surfaces? On the parts that were chrome or not painted should I take a powered wire wheel to it, such as the one that attaches to my power drill or bench motor?

Please advise. Thank you.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 13, 2017)

On chrome or un-plated metal I would use a fine brass wire wheel-nothing too aggressive. On paint you could try an OA bath followed by a thorough rinse and a coat of Johnsons Paste wax to seal the surface and bring out a little more luster. See my project thread on the '25 Columbia for my results. V/r Shawn


----------



## suxvr40rider (Feb 13, 2017)

An OA bath sounds great but i do not have a tub or container large enough to place the frame in. Plus submerging it into liquid will defeat the purpose of rebuilding/repacking the headset, bottom bracket and hubs.

I am limited to using a spray bottle or dipping a rag or steel wool into a small container of cleaning solution to apply what ever the liquid cleaning agent is, and my garden hose sprayer to rinse with clean water. I have extensvie expeience in cleaning bicycles. I clean and relube my Vision R40 recumbent about every other month during the spring and summer. As long as I do not directly spray water at the bottom bracket, head set or hubs there is no risk of the grease being rinsed out. The same will apply with the Hiawatha.

Keep in mind the springer front end, fork, front fender, and handle bars are all still attached to the frame.

Other than an OA bath or any other method involving submerging the bike into a very large container of water, how would someone recommend I clean as much rust and corrosion off of the painted surfaces as possible with out further damaging the paint?


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 13, 2017)

Ok so WD40 and 0000 steel wool. Just be careful around any pin stripes or graphics. Maybe a coarser grade of steel wool for the more heavily corroded parts or the wire brush depending on how bad they are. BTW when I do an OA bath I completely strip the frame and all components--the service e.g. lube comes afterwards. I bought a little kiddy pool at Wal-Mart for about $8. I can get all the components of a ballooner in no problem. V/r Shawn


----------



## suxvr40rider (Feb 13, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Ok so WD40 and 0000 steel wool. Just be careful around any pin stripes or graphics. Maybe a coarser grade of steel wool for the more heavily corroded parts or the wire brush depending on how bad they are. BTW when I do an OA bath I completely strip the frame and all components--the service e.g. lube comes afterwards. I bought a little kiddy pool at Wal-Mart for about $8. I can get all the components of a ballooner in no problem. V/r Shawn




There are no pin stripes or graphics. At least not any more. There may have been at one time. I did look at how CLR brand Calcium Lime Rust remover works and it seems to be the best for a chemical rust cleaning agent. I also looked at the Zep brand of the same and it wil lnot work so well because it is not meant for painted surfaces. The Krud Cutter brand and it will work to both remove and inhibit rust but not sure how it will work on painted surface, if it will damage the paint. I will have to find out.

I do like the WD40 idea. Next to duct tape, and JB Weld it is one of my favorite products to use and has an incredible multitude of uses. But will the regular from the spray can work to remove rust or do i need the specific Rust Remover Soak? I kind of get the feeling the specific rust remove is only called that because it is in a pourable container and not sprayed from the can. Or does it have an added ingredient the spray can does not?


----------



## Greg Aust (Dec 3, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 336571 View attachment 336572 View attachment 336573



Mike, I just bought one of these and need some parts.  Looking for a chain guard, tank and bars.


----------



## Phrank Vee (Jul 23, 2021)

suxvr40rider said:


> I will upload photos as soon as I can.
> 
> I have what I think is a post WWII but pre 1950 Hiawatha. It has a springer front end, tank with horn button and presumably a horn inside, a battery box, and a rear rack. The serial number on the bottom bracket appear to start with "G56" and end with "A". I cannot tell the letters or numbers in between. The headbadge does NOT say Gambles on it nor is there a serial number on it.
> 
> ...



Hello. Just stumbled onto your post, many years later. I have this bike, and just pretty much chased all the parts for the past year. Just looking for the correct seat now. Eould love to discuss more if you want?


----------

